

Chrome Web Store: a solution in search of a problem? - redacted
http://arstechnica.com/web/news/2010/12/thoughts-on-the-chrome-store-does-the-web-need-an-app-delivery-channel.ars

======
its_raining
This is what bothered me about the chrome app store after using it to
"install" a few web apps. I agree that finding new web applications might get
easier, but other than the fact that we now see 'chrome-optimized' web apps,
how is this different from a simple bookmarking solution?

~~~
znt
For now it's same as bookmarking a website but with a bigger icon. Probably in
future chrome app store will let people buy native apps for their devices that
run on Chrome OS.

